# Installed LED reverse lights



## earnhardtfan77 (Jan 27, 2009)

The lights work much better then OEM and look way cooler lol. I will post pictures soon


----------



## Blackhawk878 (Oct 3, 2010)

earnhardtfan77 said:


> The lights work much better then OEM and look way cooler lol. I will post pictures soon


What bulbs did you use?


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

que?


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## earnhardtfan77 (Jan 27, 2009)

these are the LEDS i got http://store.ijdmtoy.com/OBC-Error-...H6W-LED-Bulbs-p/led_error_free_ba9_sku_2a.htm 

here is a picture of the comparison 










and here is a picture of both of them installed


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

These look good thanks for posting pics. So you got the 64132 size? Install pretty simple I would assume?


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

oOOo not too bright though (enough to blind people), right?


----------



## earnhardtfan77 (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeah. Took about 10 min to do the install. You have to remove the entire light from the trunk. But it's only three bolts that hold them on


----------



## earnhardtfan77 (Jan 27, 2009)

Epence said:


> oOOo not too bright though (enough to blind people), right?


My car is tinted as you know. So if I'm backing up I want to be able to see behind me. If it is blinding someone when I'm in reverse, it would only be for a few seconds


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Epence said:


> oOOo not too bright though (enough to blind people), right?


Not sure when you would blind someone backing up?


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

Ween2010 said:


> Not sure when you would blind someone backing up?


If anything, that's a good thing. Some people don't acknowledge reverse bulbs when driving through the parking lot, so bright ones should alert people more IMO.


----------



## built2prfctn (Jul 9, 2005)

Just bought a set.. 30 bucks YIKES


----------



## wjramsey (Jan 21, 2009)

Just ordered some also, with tinted windows and tails, my reverse lights are a joke... hope these help


----------



## Blackvwcc (Dec 23, 2010)

Any issues with the rearview camera? (glare, whiteout..)


----------



## earnhardtfan77 (Jan 27, 2009)

They def make you more noticeable backing up


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

that backing light + camera = no worry backing up at night


----------



## behrad (May 3, 2011)

earnhardtfan77 said:


> these are the LEDS i got http://store.ijdmtoy.com/OBC-Error-...H6W-LED-Bulbs-p/led_error_free_ba9_sku_2a.htm
> 
> here is a picture of the comparison
> 
> ...


 do those lights work with the 2011 CC?


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

So I did this yesterday........how in the world do you get the beige colored plastic clip back in? Do you put it in before you place the lamp back in the trunk or after? Seems impossible after but I couldn't get it to work either way. Got the black one back in, so mine are in and working, but I still need to put the other clip back on to make sure they are completely tight. For the life of me I can't figure it out, and it was dark out when I did it so I'm sure that didn't assist in the process. They do look nice though.


----------



## Htrswelcm (Jul 22, 2011)

phantom2010 said:


> So I did this yesterday........how in the world do you get the beige colored plastic clip back in? Do you put it in before you place the lamp back in the trunk or after? Seems impossible after but I couldn't get it to work either way. Got the black one back in, so mine are in and working, but I still need to put the other clip back on to make sure they are completely tight. For the life of me I can't figure it out, and it was dark out when I did it so I'm sure that didn't assist in the process. They do look nice though.


Yeah, you have to put the housing partially back in and connect the tensioners then push in and tighten. It's a pain!!


----------



## recluss1 (Aug 2, 2011)

*Nice mod*

Add this to my list of mods.


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

OEM reverse lights + backup cam work just fine for me.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

de_bklyn said:


> OEM reverse lights + backup cam work just fine for me.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


:wave:


----------



## 2012 cc (Dec 25, 2011)

*led lights*

I bought the exact set you recommended here, but they don't seem to be anywhere near as bright as yours, our even the stock ones really....


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

im probably going to buy these...with my red film the oem lights are pink...these should look nice. 

only problem is im not too comfortable ordering something from any website titled jdm lol


----------



## saywhat1 (Nov 7, 2010)

Phantom I did the install today and get what you are saying! I found if you just pull the lining in the trunk back a little it helps! And just line up the flat side of the baige fastener and leave the black one as loose as possible until they are all connected! hope this helps!


----------



## 28719boy (Jun 8, 2010)

I installed these bulbs in my 2010 cc last night. I have tinted windows to the legal tint in NC which is 35%. No tinted tail lights. No back up camera. I do have the racing dash LED license plate lamps from ECS. (and I highly recommend them) but as for the the led reverse lights.... Yea they look cool but as for help with backing up... It isnt better at all maybe even worse. Most of my back up light comes from the tag lights.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Did anyone have install any load resistors, or was it simply plug and play. Also any BULB OUT errors in the dash???? 

Thanks for the help


----------



## booranshow (Jan 15, 2012)

Plug & Play. Bulbs have built in error resistors.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

booranshow said:


> Plug & Play. Bulbs have built in error resistors.


 How about the dash errors, any?


----------



## booranshow (Jan 15, 2012)

If you buy the error free bulbs you should be ok.


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

I've had mine for over a year now and so far so good. I get compliments all the time about them.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

xx4u2nvxx said:


> I've had mine for over a year now and so far so good. I get compliments all the time about them.


 sounds great, i will make the purchase


----------



## 2013 CC (Apr 30, 2012)

Does anyone know if these work on the 2013 CC? I can't find a listing of any of my bulbs (or wipers) on any website nor in the manual. Any help appreciated. Thanks


----------



## lijink2000 (May 14, 2015)

Same, I have a 2013 CC, wondering if there's LED bulbs that does NOT require a resistor


----------

